# Cannot backup/restore using CWM



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

Droid X on pooka 5-19. Have Titanium Backup, and is what was used to restore apps/settings (since the normal means does not function) The phone works with no issues other that I can see.

I keep getting error messages when trying to backup/restore using CWM. I can gain access by using either CWM from the power button menu or using ROM toolbox, but when it open, hangs and then gives an error message. (Ill look for the exact verbage next time and also see that it generates a log).

Searching of the forums is hit or miss, but have not found the correct string of words to yield an answer.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

